# Aggie Rod



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the second one I got done before my slice and dice on the gallbladder. My buddies son is a big A&M fan so that is the route we went. This is a rainshadow blank 822.5. First time I built on this blank and really like the feel of it. Might have to build a top water rod for myself on this one. The acrylic was the easiest turning material I have had so far. Just such a rich beautiful combination with the pearl white and maroon with the wood in it. Thanks Lance. Got it contact with a local body shop and they shot the piece with clear coat for me. They did a quick and awesome job for me. 
The wrap was fun. At some point I will learn how to measure and actually measure when I do a wrap. But for now I will have to figure out as I go. This one turned out really nice and Katie thinks its the best looking one I have done so far. Used the madeira thread on this, just the maroon, and it was a learning process that will take a lot more practices to get good with its characteristics. 
This is going to be a birthday present I think so it will be a little while before he gets it. I hope it brings a big smile to his face. Happy early birthday Palmer.

Thank you Jerry for letting me know the thread color.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a gorgeous rod, and the acrylic is beautiful! Very well done sir.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks TFS


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice looking build. Someone is going to have a very happy birthday.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you. I sure hope so


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Really nice rod, awesome grips, and perfect maroon color. White blanks can be difficult but can also look very good if done right - you nailed it! 

On the 822.5 I did exactly what you mentioned - made a topwater/Corky rod for myself... I cut it off (butt end) to 6'2" went very light with SK2 seat, split cork grips, and Fuji Torzites. Lot's of power and very sensitive - great winter wader rod.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you.

We bass fish most of the time so I was going to build it for fishing tops out of a boat. I think the stock length would work okay in a boat. I bet that short length was killer to wade with.


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job Jim, maybe you need to get a slice n dice a couple times a year if you're gonna get beautiful results like these. Your acrylic turning skills are top notch. Really great color selection and matching the thread. Really gorgeous brutha.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

As a "poor boy custom" rod owner. I know they will be happy. 
Top notch work Jim.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Roland....color credit goes to Goags though on the maroon. He was kind enough to share his knowledge with me.

Thanks Dan I appreciate that.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful workmanship


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Doc


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you CB


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice sir! 
Where do you get the butt end caps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had the logo made to the size I needed for the caps I had. Then I just recessed the area to allow it to fit.

And thank you for the compliment


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

hell yea!


----------

